
Foldscope: Origami-Based Paper Microscope - sea6ear
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0098781
======
dstyrb
A similar low-cost telescope for science education:
[http://galileoscope.org](http://galileoscope.org)

Not quite papercraft cheap...

------
qnaal
optical heathkits WHEN

